# Who's up for some more sand?



## molurus73 (Apr 15, 2005)

I know Erik just got a new tank, I am going to be getting one soon, and I am sure someone else has a need for more sand. Can we get a show of hands for anyone requiring a second order of the sand that we purchased recently? I don't know if Rob would be interested in contacting the distributer again. I think it was Rob that did the communicating for us. Or maybe I could get the contact info and run with it. Just want to see if we have any interested parties.


----------



## Troy McClure (Aug 3, 2005)

How's that?

I'm still not sure if I want to go the sand route because the substrate will probably need to be vac'd once a week.... if anybody knows of a way to keep a big pleco from fouling up a nice sand substrate without sucking all the sand into the python, I'm all ears. Otherwise, I think Soilmaster is the best choice even though it's still going to be hard to keep clean.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

I would be good for 150lbs of sand. If or when I set up my next tank, I plan on using sand for it. Just trying to use different types of substrates to see if there is any difference in plant growth.

To try and increase interest and get our quantity to around the 500lb level, you may want to post about it in GCAS. I'm sure someone over there might be interested in a bag or two of sand. 

For a 500lb order, the sand is around $19 per 50lbs, including shipping. Shipping is a flat $60 (for up to 2200lbs) if I remember correctly. The more we can order, the cheaper it will be per bag


----------



## Rob Tetrazona (Jun 21, 2005)

I don't think I need anymore sand at this time, but I could change my mind.  

Jim, I'll email you all of the contact info you will need as well as my dialog when I placed the order. Matt was correct on all of his statements.

Erik, I have 2 - 75's with the SoilMaster and Sand substrate. I have 6 Albino Ancistrus in one and 6 Black & Red Ancistrus in the other. They do not tear up the substrate too much. I have found them digging small ditches in the back of one tank right up against the glass and near plant bunches, but you have to look pretty hard to notice. I think they just need more caves, so I ordered more over the weekend. 

As far as vacuuming goes, I vacuum above the substrate as opposed to sticking the vacuum into the substrate. I make no contact with the substrate, get all of the crap out, and do not suck any of the substrate out or disturb the sand too much.


----------



## Troy McClure (Aug 3, 2005)

Rob - how big are those plecs?


----------



## Rob Tetrazona (Jun 21, 2005)

2-4 inches.


----------



## NemoGirl (Sep 22, 2005)

Is this onyx sand? I'm looking back in the threads but
not finding my answer so it might be quicker for me to
post the question.

I'm interested in one bag, if that helps. I would like
to add sand to my eco complete now that it is a couple
of years old.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

It is actually 3M's Black Sand. Sean had some links to it maybe he will post them again. It comes in 50lb bags for about $28 or so. Close to the same price as 20lbs of Onyx. It will go very well with Eco Complete colorwise. Since you probably don't want 50lbs of it, I have probably 10lbs of Tahitian Moon Sand (TMS) I will give you for $10. I bought it in MD for $20 a 20lb bag. I think it is about the same price here. I can bring it along with the fish Friday afternoon/evening. TMS is a bit smaller grain size than the 3M stuff but will work fine when mixed with Eco. That is what I used on my two Eco tanks  

If you want more info, do a search of our forum under Soilmaster and/or 3M Color Quartz. The club threads only go two pages back so you have to do a search. You can also do a search on the site, versus juist our forum. 

Maybe Sean will post that #M Color Quartz link for us again


----------



## NemoGirl (Sep 22, 2005)

10 lbs of Tahitian Moon Sand would be perfect! 
I'll pick it up Saturday at the meeting. Thanks!


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

NemoGirl said:


> 10 lbs of Tahitian Moon Sand would be perfect!
> I'll pick it up Saturday at the meeting. Thanks!


Glad to see you can make it to the meeting  I was beginning to wonder how I was going to get the Apistos to you


----------

